# Kidney failure in cats, and a raw diet?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So my old kitty has kidney failure, it's confirmed. He's approx 10-12, no idea exactly as he was a street cat before I got him 4 yrs ago. Lately he has been drinking and peeing a lot, and I just got him a blood test and his BUN levels are 120mg/dl and his creatinine levels are high as well. I was just switching him to a raw diet, but the vet was COMPLETELY against it because it's high protein and wants to put him on hill's k/d renal health diet.. is there any proof that high protein damages kidneys since it seems to be just kibble fed cats that get renal failure?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe it's all the carbs, biologically inappropriate protein sources and low moisture content (as cats have a very low thirst-drive) which causes the kidney issues in the first place. Seeing as so many vets are brainwashed by Hill's, it wouldn't surprise me that many would want to give "prescription" diets. High quality, meat-derived proteins (with adequate water intake) should not cause any issues.

Plus with the water content of raw (80%), the protein isn't all that high compared to a kibble diet without water.
I linked some study on another thread (if only I could find it now lol) that shows the effect of different diets with diff. protein levels given to dogs (might as well count for cats too) with kidney damage. It pretty much said that the protein levels made no difference in future damage to the kidneys. I'll link it if I find it.

Then there's also Orijen's famous white paper, and the raw-myths page on it.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think there is a big controversy over whether or not protein is the enemy. Some say it's actually the phosphorus (which increases as protein increases). I think they sell phosphorus binders...I think I remember reading that egg whites did this naturally but I don't remember for sure. I thnk the most important thing to remember is that these cats need WATER, so no dry food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have a clue on anything about cats, but I just wanted to tell you I'm so sorry to hear about your kitten. I hope he continues to live a long, happy, healthy life, kidney trouble or not.
I'm also interested as it seems to me that an awful lot of cats seem to suffer from kidney problems as they get older and I need to learn why that is. It worries me as my 3yo kitten will only eat kibble, but at least it's Orijen, if that makes a difference. So, please keep us/me up to date on what you decide to do and why. Good luck. And give your kitten a hug from me.
I never dreamt a cat would take my heart the way this one has.
Cheers


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

A raw diet is probably the best thing you could possibly do for a kidney cat. Hills k/d is among the worst. 

Sorry about your kitty


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I know nothing about cats, but do know that they are absolutely STRICT carnivores. A raw diet would be optimal for your kitty...

ETA: All I see here at work are mountains and mountains of hill's k/d and at least one cat going home with a case. Sad.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

When my old rag doll had kidney failure I bought one case of the k/d from the vet. That was just WAY too expensive. After that was finished he had all canned food, boiled chicken livers and raw fish. This was before I knew about the raw diet. He did just fine on the canned food and liver diet and I learned to really watch him. If he started panting when it was hot or went to sleep in the tub, I shot a medicine syringe of pedialyte down his mouth. 

I'm sorry your kitty is ill. If you can get him to eat the raw diet, that would be FANTASTIC! Don't let them sell you the k/d.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

K/D is made of pure garbage. It's the gluten in pet food that causes kidney failure in the first place and K/D is riddled with it! Besides, I have my 16.5 year old kidney failure cat on RadCat pre-made raw and it doesn't get any higher than 15% protein. K/D is 27.9% protein so how is that possibly better? As 3Musketeers pointed out, once you subtract the moisture and fat content in raw food, it is not really that high protein. Plus it's the most natural diet for them, and very high in moisture, which of course, is fantastic for kidney failure kitties. Oh I forgot to mention, my girl has been on this pre-made raw for about 2 years now and absolutely thriving on it!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow.. why would the vet recommend that then??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Wow.. why would the vet recommend that then??


IME, that is what they are told/trained to do! When I worked at a vet clinic and that is just what they do...they are/were drones who were told to see something for different health problems! (from skin allergies that could have easily been over come by removing the krabble from the diet to kidney failure!)


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Found the study if it helps:
Long-term renal responses to high dietary protein ... [Kidney Int. 1986] - PubMed result

Also, the first few ingredients of Hill's K/D:

Water, Pork Liver, Chicken, *Pork By-Products, Brewers Rice, Oat Fiber, Corn Starch, Glucose,* Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid).

Glucose? Owch.

Not to mention that the fat content, and this is for a canned food, is at 27%, if anything a food like this could probably cause pancreatitis as well .

Hill's is a company with mountains of money, their marketing techniques and advertising fool a lot of people, they help vet's pay their way through vet school, they make most of the textbooks these colleges use. They go by their whole "nutrition as a whole, not ingredients" hogwash, a lot people buy into it. I see it as an excuse to make up for their crappy ingredients.
Just as a comparison, in the end, "cap'n crunch fortified with vitamins/minerals and cranberries for renal function" isn't nearly as good as real cranberries and real food.


----------

